# My first PedalPCB builds :)



## SteveF (May 24, 2020)

Hi all, new here and bought my first batch of PCBs from pedalpcb at the start of lockdown.  Took a while for the international shipping to the UK, but that gave me time to get some enclosures sorted for them.  Guardian, Pyrocumulus and Paragon built. Really liking the quality of the boards and these circuits sound great!


----------



## CodyTheWizard (May 24, 2020)

Those look great. Did you use waterslide decals for the art?


----------



## SteveF (May 24, 2020)

Hey, thanks very much.  No, I print onto vinyl sticker paper and then coat with Envirotex Lite.  It’s fairly time consuming but the finish is rock solid when it‘s fully cured.


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 24, 2020)

Nice work!  Welcome to Pedal Addicts Anonymous.

I think you have BASS & VOLUME swapped on the Pyrocumulus, unless you did something tricky under the board.


----------



## SteveF (May 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!  Welcome to Pedal Addicts Anonymous.
> 
> I think you have BASS & VOLUME swapped on the Pyrocumulus, unless you did something tricky under the board.



Hmm, I defo didn’t do anything tricky.  It’s entirely possible I labelled them backwards.  I only plugged in briefly yesterday. Will check later.  Then I may have to do something tricky!


----------



## SteveF (May 25, 2020)

Yup! Looks like I did mix them up.  Not to worry.  I‘ll probably look at rewiring the pots or make a new enclosure at some point.  Probably rewire - shouldn’t take long.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 25, 2020)

Sorry to drop a turd in your Wheaties, Man.  You would have noticed soon enough.

The Guardian is the same as the ThorpyFX Peacekeeper.  Like any good Boutique Pedal Builder, Thorpy's designs are based on someone else's pedal design.  Anyone know what the Peacekeeper is based on?


----------



## SteveF (May 25, 2020)

Hey Chuck, no worries.  Every day a school day!  The peacekeeper is a low gain overdrive, so I assume its something like a blues breaker?


----------



## SteveF (May 25, 2020)

“The Peacekeeper is my response to people requesting I do a Klon clone, or something like the Analog Man King Of Tone, or the Paul Cochrane Timmy,” says Thorpe. “At this stage, I think there are plenty of great klones out there, so I decided it would be best to produce a low-gainer that is flexible enough to cover [the same ground as] all of the legends out there from one box.
“To achieve this, it was necessary to do something different with the EQ. The Peacekeeper has an active treble and bass that is positioned post-overdrive. This means that the overdriven sound never gets too shrill or oversaturated in bass. The Peacekeeper also has a pre-overdrive presence control. What this does is change the characteristic of the driven tone from smooth through to much more crunchy. It makes the Peacekeeper incredibly versatile and able to produce so many styles of low-gain tone, all from one box.”

From an interview.


----------



## phi1 (May 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Guardian is the same as the ThorpyFX Peacekeeper. Like any good Boutique Pedal Builder, Thorpy's designs are based on someone else's pedal design. Anyone know what the Peacekeeper is based on?



hmm... 1MA gain pot makes me think Timmy config rather than bluesbreaker. 100kB for bass and treble make me think baxandall.  Can’t think of anything that’s a direct copy of off the top of my head... Would be nice to see something a little fresh even if it’s just a recombination of circuit blocks.


----------

